# What would YOU do



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice input guys thanks, a well balanced array of violence and sound reasoning.
I just love workin with a guy too, that does not wear a tool belt, but thinks you wear 20lbs of tools around your hips for the BOTH of you!!:furious:
The best to all of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a guy that would take the tungsten and collets out of your tig torch if you weren't watching. Wouldn't walk across the shop to the cabinet. Wouldn't ask. Wouldn't say "oh, hey, I really needed yours." Just took someone else's if they weren't looking, and never said a word. 

PS - that's the same guy that dumped a couple gallons of my passivation fluid (acid) into his gas tank, thinking it was gasoline. So I guess I got some satisfaction.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Aggie67 said:


> the same guy that dumped a couple gallons of my passivation fluid (acid) into his gas tank, thinking it was gasoline.


Ouch, I bet that left a mark.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Ouch, I bet that left a mark.


It was in plastic gas can, but I had the can clearly marked in black sharpie that it wasn't fuel.

Funny thing was I fired him because he started not showing up for work. He said he was having car trouble.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> IF it doesn't impact your work/productivity and the person shows respect for your tools, I am inclined to let it go - who knows, you may need to borrow something of theirs.
> 
> However, I would be put off by the situation you described; 1. they didn't ask permission to hook into your compressor (I would call them on it) 2. repeatedly asking for your ladder when they obviously needed one more than just once or twice (after the second request I would have said "sorry I need it")
> 
> ...


100%:clap:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Aggie67 said:


> It was in plastic gas can, but I had the can clearly marked in black sharpie that it wasn't fuel.
> 
> Funny thing was I fired him because he started not showing up for work. He said he was having car trouble.


Car trouble!:thumbup::clap::thumbup::clap:


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a question, so when you are framing with your crew, yo uhave to bring your compressor, hoses, nail guns? All tools are supplied but hand tools with us. I cant imagine having 6 compressors running on site everyday. talk about leaving your carbon footprint! Ben


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

FRAMERBEN said:


> Just a question, so when you are framing with your crew, yo uhave to bring your compressor, hoses, nail guns? All tools are supplied but hand tools with us. I cant imagine having 6 compressors running on site everyday. talk about leaving your carbon footprint! Ben


 So then you must be an Employee?? Or the GC supplies all your power tools to the Subs?? Where do i sign up???:laughing:


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

Sure im an employee. what's wrong with that? It just seems different that you dont provide tools for your crew, other than hand tools. Do you hire your employees as subs?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

FRAMERBEN said:


> Sure im an employee. what's wrong with that? It just seems different that you dont provide tools for your crew, other than hand tools. Do you hire your employees as subs?


Wo wait, nothing wrong with that!
I am a sub for a Construction management firm right now, and that firm hires help sometimes, and that was who i posted about using my stuff. We are all sole proprietors.
So i supply all my own tools and insurance etc.
The guy had his own trailer with him too, so thats what chapped my A$#!
So if you don't have to worry about anyone wearing down your stuff to an excessive degree,when they could be using their own, good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

FRAMERBEN said:


> Just a question, so when you are framing with your crew, yo uhave to bring your compressor, hoses, nail guns? All tools are supplied but hand tools with us. I cant imagine having 6 compressors running on site everyday. talk about leaving your carbon footprint! Ben


Most framers whether they are subs or employee's will have their own tools, and most of them prefer to do piece work as they can usually make more money.

If a framer showed up and didn't have his own tools, I would be concerned that he either wasn't in it very long or he had a drug problem and his tools were in the pawn shop.

On my commercial job I am hiring most guys as strictly employees and I will provide all of the tools except basic hand tools, and if they abuse the tools or lose them, the cost will be deducted from their pay.


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

See post # 10. I dont think I can improve on it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I buy and bring all my own tools b/c it is professional and I am able to work faster and more accurate with my own stuff. Hand tool items I would by if I had to borrow it during the prior day, and or, I knew I was going to need it. Large tools...I would save up and get them as well. I hate borrowing tools....HATE it.


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah ive got my own tools too. But why am I going to bring my own when My boss pays me to drive a van with saws nailguns hoses compressor ladders levels, etc, for us as employees to use. I bring my belt hammer and what ever I carry in that and that is it. I dont get to negotiate tool maintaince into my hourly wage.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

if I work hourly for someone...I charge for my tool use.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have 2 1" chisels that I use for belt chisels. I use one until it gets dull, then switch out for the other one, and when that one gets dull, I sharpen both and and repeat. Anyways, I had just switched chisels and had a nice sharp chisel in my belt. A coworker asked to borrow it, since he needed a second chisel to slip in somewhere for prying, which I would consider to be a reasonable request. Anyways, he was shocked that I would have a sharp chisel- In his own words- "why does a framer need a sharp chisel" But then, all of a sudden, he started borrowing my chisel when he needed a chisel that was actually sharp. I sure gave him a lot of crap for that.


----------



## ArmstrCarpentry (Jan 24, 2009)

D.Foster said:


> If a new guy comes on the job, Tee's off into YOUR compressor and started framing, and his hose leaks like a sieve? OR asks you all day to borrow your 6' step ladder when he has two on his rack in the driveway?? Most of my life i've been a passive guy, but anymore..... Nah i can't do it! Unreasonable??


I would tell him that for "liability reasons" - that you don't let anyone use your tools - what if he fell off your ladder, shot a nail through his hand or cut a finger off with your saw?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

FRAMERBEN said:


> yeah ive got my own tools too. But why am I going to bring my own when My boss pays me to drive a van with saws nailguns hoses compressor ladders levels, etc, for us as employees to use. I bring my belt hammer and what ever I carry in that and that is it. I dont get to negotiate tool maintaince into my hourly wage.


 Ok, well i what i was originally posting about does not include your situation.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

So what's the skinny? Did you set him straight or continue letting him get away with what ever he wanted to


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

To avoid confrontation.....I'd make friendly jokes about it.

Poke fun at his crappy hose.

Then go screw his wife.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> So what's the skinny? Did you set him straight or continue letting him get away with what ever he wanted to


 Yea i told him what was up, I did it with some humor though. I said my compressor is workin alot harder since it met your hose. And some of it was coming from his gun, and i told him that Bostitch was coming to our supplier for the repair/exchange day. He appreciated it.
This actually happened a while ago, but things like this happen often, even with the other trades, so i need to approach the same kind of scenario frequently.
Thanks guys,and best to all ya:thumbsup:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

NIce to hear about the happy ending. I guess it's possible he didn't realize he was being a dick, just wanted to get to work and impress he boss. I could live with that.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea, tru story.
The guy still didnt last long though.........:no:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hell, even if someone is working for me: "A framer without a FRAMING SQUARE huh? maybe you should be paid at the laborer rate, they don't have to bring tools." Then I give him one of my tools


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

How about when the plumber is asking the finish carpenters for pipe compound? That has to be about the worst that I've ever seen.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Lincoln or L-type connectors so air is never a problem if they plug in and can't get air. Tools I will never loan out to anyone except the GC. I am liable for whomever uses my tools, so the answer is always NO. Not even a 4ft step ladder for electricians, I will take it away from them and tell them why. I don't pay insurance on them so I don't feel bad about it either. If they wanted to kick back 10% of their jobs to me I would let it slide.


----------



## VMFehr (Feb 7, 2009)

UGH it's NEVER ok to use someones tools without asking, and even then I'd rather walk to the trailer before I asked. If your not responsible enough to come to the site ready to do the job your being paid for, why would I assume your responsible enough to take care of my tools.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Years ago I was on a crew framing apt. buildings. Jim bob was in a unit doing pick-up with his one day old worm drive. He decides go to lunch. Comes back and his brand new saw is laying there with the cord cut in half. Theres a plumber in the unit. Jim bob asks did you cut my cord, plumber says yeah sorry. He says I want $20 for a new cord. The plumber says I dont have it now i'll give it to you tommorow. So the next day we were all eyes on that unit. You'd half to know jim bob. He asks him for the money. Plumber says I talked to my boss at the job trailer and he said we could just tape it up. MISTAKE. So your not gonna pay me ? Uh.. no.
BAM it was on that plumber crawled out of that unit on his hands and knees. Jim bob was a handful. Plumbers were on our ass on that job. They would be drilling holes through the second floor deck and pushing pvc through before we even had all the walls up. OL jimbob would grab the pvc, pull it up and throw it off the side of the building. One time he threw a tub off the side of the building. Plumbers never said a word to him though.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

strathd said:


> Years ago I was on a crew framing apt. buildings. Jim bob was in a unit doing pick-up with his one day old worm drive. He decides go to lunch. Comes back and his brand new saw is laying there with the cord cut in half. Theres a plumber in the unit. Jim bob asks did you cut my cord, plumber says yeah sorry. He says I want $20 for a new cord. The plumber says I dont have it now i'll give it to you tommorow. So the next day we were all eyes on that unit. You'd half to know jim bob. He asks him for the money. Plumber says I talked to my boss at the job trailer and he said we could just tape it up. MISTAKE. So your not gonna pay me ? Uh.. no.
> BAM it was on that plumber crawled out of that unit on his hands and knees. Jim bob was a handful. Plumbers were on our ass on that job. They would be drilling holes through the second floor deck and pushing pvc through before we even had all the walls up. OL jimbob would grab the pvc, pull it up and throw it off the side of the building. One time he threw a tub off the side of the building. Plumbers never said a word to him though.


 Awesome story!!
We had plumbers on one job that would'nt bother lookin on the other side of the joist they were drillin,and frequently drilled through wires and such!! Or the electrician would drill somes hole and walk away,then when he came back they were filled with PEX. I hated those guys.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

D.Foster said:


> Yea, tru story.
> The guy still didnt last long though.........:no:


Ignorance or what?

I was setting trusses one time and my hammer flipped out of my hand. Another old timer was righ next to me so I asked to use his hammer to finish that truss. He tells me "you know asking a carpenter to use his hammer is like asking to use his wife" I tell him "sorry I'll just use her not abuse her".

When working with a crew I *never* ask to use something that I have in the truck and rarely even when I don't own the tool.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

One time a sub that I did'nt even know moved my truck without even asking me ! Now that really pissed me off. Some people just dont have any manners.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

one time i was setting up in a unit to install cabinets, here comes a plumber can you help me bring down a 75 gal water heater into the basement.

:no::no::no:
some people got balls i told him to ask the super standing across the street


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd wait for him to climb the ladder, then I would double loop the hose around his neck, dropkick the ladder out from under him and drag him by the hose back to his truck and ask to borrow his ladder because yours is broken.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

strathd said:


> One time a sub that I did'nt even know moved my truck without even asking me ! Now that really pissed me off. Some people just dont have any manners.


 
I would put razor blades on the back side of your steering wheel...when he goes to hop in and grab the wheel...off he goes to the hospital with some nice boo-boos. Works like a charm! :thumbsup:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Five Star said:


> one time i was setting up in a unit to install cabinets, here comes a plumber can you help me bring down a 75 gal water heater into the basement.
> 
> :no::no::no:
> some people got balls i told him to ask the super standing across the street


 
I wouldn't mind helping another professional out. I'm a one man operation about half the time and there are times I would love to have just a hand. Take me what 5 minutes to give a guy a hand? It's not like he asked you to hook it up.:no:


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I wouldn't mind helping another professional out. I'm a one man operation about half the time and there are times I would love to have just a hand. Take me what 5 minutes to give a guy a hand? It's not like he asked you to hook it up.:no:


:thumbsup:

It's not like it's costing you much. And I have been helped in small ways that have meant alot in the past by other trades.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

ribuilder said:


> I would put razor blades on the back side of your steering wheel...when he goes to hop in and grab the wheel...off he goes to the hospital with some nice boo-boos. Works like a charm! :thumbsup:


 I would forget I did that and cut myself to ribbons.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

precisionbuild said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> It's not like it's costing you much. And I have been helped in small ways that have meant alot in the past by other trades.


 I agree. Its not like they are askin you to drill out a home run for them. I always need a quick hand,....wait that sounds wrong.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

D.Foster said:


> I agree. Its not like they are askin you to drill out a home run for them. *I always need a quick hand*,....wait that sounds wrong.


 
Uhhhhhhh From a plumber?!?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

ribuilder said:


> Uhhhhhhh From a plumber?!?


Preferably not, but if someone is nearby and willing.........


----------

